# Misior's tractors



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, I bought 
Yesterday I came back before midnight, so only one photo from the route.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

As i promised. This is my Westwood in action. The first moving grass in this season.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Misior:

just wondering if you could describe the rear mount implement, it looks like a cylinder mower from where I am sitting.

I might add you are doing a great job on the International 454 tractor, these were great tractors


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey
I'm glad you liked what I do 
Westwood is attached to the rear of the sweeper brush which is driven by a drive belt from the motor. Under the seat is a pulley and lever that activates the brush.
This is a great solution. You can not just sweep the grass but also branches, leaves, etc.
There is one very big advantage. You can mow wet grass.
On google a lot of photos that show the device, you might see.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you your the info on the grass sweeper, I will google as you suggest for more info.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF...enjoy.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

FredM - I put photos of the brush which is trailed on the back of the mower.
The pictures show how brushes are worn and therefore the basket is not filled to 100%.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a pretty cool setup.
I have a Jacobsen PTO powered sweeper that I pull behind my tractor. Between the backpack blower and that sweeper, I haven't had to touch a yard rake in years.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Misior:

That setup is neat, thank you for the photos, sure helps a lot to get an idea of how the system works.

I Googled as suggested and came across many types, sometimes I would find the sweeper handy at my place.

Regards


----------

